# klein rotosplit



## wirestretcher (Apr 1, 2010)

depends on how often you use your tools:laughing:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

It really depends on whether you are cutting aluminum "lite" mc or steel. I have used a blade for over 3 years, on mostly aluminum mc.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

For some reason, old BX (as in the stuff from the 1930's and 40's) can shatter a blade on one cut. :blink:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Someone mentioned using a hacksaw on bx. I tried for about 10 seconds then snapped and snipped with my *****.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> For some reason, old BX (as in the stuff from the 1930's and 40's) can shatter a blade on one cut. :blink:


 

Yeah, when they said Armored Cable, they really meant it...


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Someone mentioned using a hacksaw on bx. I tried for about 10 seconds then snapped and snipped with my *****.


Takes some getting used to.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yeah, when they said Armored Cable, they really meant it...


Yup even cutting that stuff with a hack saw is a bitch.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

do alot of you guys use these things? Is it faster than the split & snip or something?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

stuiec said:


> do alot of you guys use these things? Is it faster than the split & snip or something?


Doing a lot of mc stripping, I'd say it's better because of the cleaner cut. But I'm comfortable splitting and snipping too.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Doing a lot of mc stripping, I'd say it's better because of the cleaner cut. But I'm comfortable splitting and snipping too.


 
are they fast, or in your opinion, are they worth the $ and weight to carry around?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

stuiec said:


> are they fast, or in your opinion, are they worth the $ and weight to carry around?


 
If you've got to do a couple hundred strips a day, they're way faster. Sure, not the first time you pick it up, but once you dial it in, it's way faster, and cleaner.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 14, 2011)

Would these work on teck cable once you stripped the outer jacket?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> For some reason, old BX (as in the stuff from the 1930's and 40's) can shatter a blade on one cut. :blink:


Like this?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Like this?


Yeah, pretty much. When I broke my blade stripping old BX, the blade broke clean in half and fell out of the rotosplit.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

I used to use one when I first started electric but now I think they last time o used one was 5-6years ago. But then again we don't use much mc really only for light whips and then most of the time we just buy factory whips

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

I picked one up the other day. It seems very effective so far. Definitly a time saver


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

crash_777 said:


> I picked one up the other day. It seems very effective so far. Definitly a time saver


Guess I didn't reach you in time. I use the klein now. Its a decent splitter. But after a hundred uses or so your gonna have to start holding that little red button in as you split. It won't stay in place, our whole crew has had this problem. 
Roto-split brand is the best. I think that's what it's called. Usually only in supply houses but menards carries a knock off version of it. Haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh well. May'be ill rig something up with a machine screw and a couple bolts


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

crash_777 said:


> Oh well. May'be ill rig something up with a machine screw and a couple bolts


That's exactly what I did. Popped the button out and cut down a device screw and bolted it in there. Nut on the inside. It's the perfect spacer.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've had the same issue with the red button not staying in place anymore. But I like the autoclamping feature so I'm not going to give it up. Note to Rotosplit - improve the design! :yes:


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I use the GREENLEE version of this tool.. I don't work with MC that much though, the tool is 10 years old and I've never needed to replace the blade.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I used the seatek brand,had the same one sinceI started and it's still in good shape.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I bend, twist lightly to unravel and tinsnip. But i only use tin snips for this and drop ceiling tracks. so its a toss up weather i feel like carrying snips or a splitter most days.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

usually use *****. I have a klein roto-cutter in the van. But i don't use much mc though.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I use the ideal one and haven't had any problems


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have always just used a hacksaw and nipped the triangular edge with my dikes.
Only when I first started would I have wanted one. But did they have that 30 years ago?

I keep looking at the conduit cutter and wonder if it really works. Would hate to buy and waste the $$ if it's junk. 
Anyone try them?


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

To help the roto-split blades last longer and cut better get some wax saw blade lubricant and apply it to the blade periodically.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Definately worth the money if your doing any amount of MC at all


----------



## willie838 (Jan 31, 2013)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Guess I didn't reach you in time. I use the klein now. Its a decent splitter. But after a hundred uses or so your gonna have to start holding that little red button in as you split. It won't stay in place, our whole crew has had this problem.
> Roto-split brand is the best. I think that's what it's called. Usually only in supply houses but menards carries a knock off version of it. Haven't tried it yet though.



DING. 

had this issue until somehow my last split walked 

about to get a new one and trying to figure out which one. it won't be klein though


----------



## 481sparky (Jan 20, 2013)

This is the one I use. Have used it for 5 years flawlessly. Can be salty but it adjust the screw based on how hard you squeeze the handle which is great dont have to screw and unscrew the set screw.

http://www.seatekco.com/rs-101ac.htm


----------



## pwregan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Rotosplits*

Am i hearing correctly that guys are buyig their first rotosplits????
It is 2013- these tools have been around for at least 15 years or more
What rock did these guys just crawl out from that they are just coming around to an industry standard tool??

Are your bosses that cheap as not to buy them for their guys?


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

pwregan said:


> Am i hearing correctly that guys are buyig their first rotosplits????
> It is 2013- these tools have been around for at least 15 years or more
> What rock did these guys just crawl out from that they are just coming around to an industry standard tool??
> 
> Are your bosses that cheap as not to buy them for their guys?


Maybe they haven't been in the trade that long. Just sayin'.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

The morgue called... They want this thread back.


----------

